# Which iPod Touch is sufficient for kids?



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

I was putting in place a bribery system for my kids last night, and it turns out two of them want to earn iPods. They're 11, 9, and 7 and basically want to take pictures, play Doodle Jump and Scoops, and watch a few videos.

Took a look at the Amazon site and my eyes bugged out over the prices. Would the low end model be sufficient for their needs?


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

The lower end iPods are only for playing games. They do not have the ability to play games or run apps and they do not have cameras. The one you'd be looking at is the iPod Touch - not the new Nano with multi-touch either - and there it does not matter which model, but generally speaking, the more memory the more you can store on it. If there's going to be music, photos and games I'd opt at least for the 32GB version, to leave room for the kids to grow as I doubt they would be very good at organizing and prioritizing what they want to keep on the device and might eventually start putting videos on it also. However, even the 8GB version will get them quite a ways.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My three kids have all gradually earned or bought themselves iPod Touches. They have the 2nd gen 8 gb models and all three love theirs. They use them for games, videos, and occasionally calculators and dictionaries (the older ones especially now that school is back in session). My youngest uses hers to run a sleep program and falls asleep to soothing sounds every night. My oldest listens to Aerosmith in the car while I listen to NPR. The middle one watches ridiculous videos off YouTube and old episodes of Spongebob.

You can often buy refurbished units from Apple of the 2nd gen models for cheaper. This is the one my kids have, it's $149:

http://store.apple.com/us/product/FC086?mco=MTM3NzY1NzA


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I'm thinking they may be starting with the refurbs.

Thanks for the link, Holly. Now if you would only play your WWF turn--it's been 9 days! (I'm Chrustt)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'm thinking they may be starting with the refurbs.
> 
> Thanks for the link, Holly. Now if you would only play your WWF turn--it's been 9 days! (I'm Chrustt)


D'oh!! You got me, DH and I switched iPads and I haven't even seen WWF since then. I'll go hunt it down, sorry!


----------

